# Cheese Storage/aging



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

We have just been starting on making the cheeses and are looking for a good way to store and age the cheese until we can get a cheese cave or root cellar dug. 
Came across one of these pepsi coolers at a reasonable price. 
I dont know that it will turn down to the desired 55 degrees but i bet we can get that done with a controller. 

Think it might work? any ideas 
Allan


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes that is what I do only with a fridge. Try Johnson controls they are the best.


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Steff 

I was hoping to post a pic of this thing, but no luck yet. 
We have all seen them. They are the the coolers you see with the double sliding glass doors. Racks for cans, or bottles that can be flipped over for flat storage. 

I have seen these controls you speak of, Can you give me a model number that you use? One will be necessary as the temp is running about 35 degrees now. 
Thanks
Allan


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I use one with dorm fridge....it's part number A19AAT-2C
It's a manual setting..rather than a digital.

Like this one

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=JVAMT9ekNoHm0QGGuYXiBQ&ved=0CEgQ8wIwBA


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I use a wine cooler to age my cheese, the temp can be set from 45 to 60. Using the wine cooler kept me from having to buy the johnson controller. So far it is working out just fine for me.


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

This morning I plugged the cooler in and turned the temp to high. Was surprised to see the temp at 70 when I came home. So it may be that I can dial it into 55 without the controller after all. Though the digital might be nice but not necessary. Think that this might work out pretty well. Think I might have a pic now


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Now all you need to be concerned with it maintaining humidity...with something that large you can set up a cool mist humidifier in the bottom to run occasionally to add moisture to the air.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

look at amazon.com for the fridge control

Search fridge controlers Johson controls work really good


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

If your fridge is running on high at 70 degrees I think you have a problem with it on high it should be down to 32 or 38, if you can find the complete compressor unit's online


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

must have had the compressor turned off. Turned it down and am getting it to stay in the upper 30's. Need to get one of the Johnson Control A419 and I believe we will be in business


----------

